# For those of you who've used many band types...



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

To those of you who've used many different types of bandsets, what do you like for a combination of power and longevity?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Search for "let's make a venn diagram". That might help


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thera BAND GOLD, Natural latex and alliance rubber are my favorites and all work great. Di-mentions like taper and length will need to be made as the ammo you are slinging and you draw length.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

poekoelan said:


> To those of you who've used many different types of bandsets, what do you like for a combination of power and longevity?


For the reason you mentioned I soon will try linatex from Simple Shot.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/linatex-bandsets-1


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> poekoelan said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who've used many different types of bandsets, what do you like for a combination of power and longevity?
> ...


I've only had one piece of Linatex but I loved it ! It lasted quite well.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For the price, it's really hard to go past 10m of 1842 or 1745 tubing from Dankung.com

10m will make around a dozen sets of looped tubes that will last a few thousand shots each.

Works out to less than a dollar a set.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I find surgical Latex 1/4 ' very hard to beat.. it is not the easiest to pull when compared to TB but it is long lasting and easily available on island


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you want speed AND longevity. I agree with Hrawk. Dankung tubes. And this is coming from someone who doesn't often shoot tubes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> For the price, it's really hard to go past 10m of 1842 or 1745 tubing from Dankung.com
> 
> 10m will make around a dozen sets of looped tubes that will last a few thousand shots each.
> 
> Works out to less than a dollar a set.


What Hrawk said!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounds like I might have to give these a try. What would be a good way to attatch these double loop bands on a normal nondankung frame?


----------

